# Hobby Damp Problems



## 97180

Hobby Damp Problems

Owners and prospective buyers of Ford Transit-based low-profile Hobby motorhomes need to aware of a potential damp problem relating to these vehicles.

In cold wet weather condensation forms on a large uninsulated area of the sloping inner surface of the glass-fibre overcab moulding. If the amount of condensation is sufficiently large it will run forwards and drip on to the tops and rears of the overcab lockers, eventually damaging their structure.

The motorhomes that have been reported as experiencing this problem have all had six overcab lockers and it is probable that any low-profile Ford-based Hobby sharing that design will be vulnerable. It is not known whether the problem affects Hobby low-profile motorhomes with a different overcab locker treatment or built on Fiat chassis.

For more details, see the "Hobby Siesta Condensation" thread on the Out&AboutLive motorhome forum (www.outandaboutlive.co.uk).

On the same forum it was recently claimed that, when Brownhills was the sole official UK agent for Hobby motorhomes, documentation essential for maintaining the 5-year water-ingress warranty was not returned to the Hobby factory after mandatory annual damp-test inspections had been performed. This omission could lead to future difficulties should Hobby owners need to claim against that warranty.


----------

